# My new hearing aid



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I had my new aid fitted at home on Saturday by a very professional caring and knowledgeable young man who has turned up early for both visits. 

A new and even noisier word has opened up to me and it's great. 
After the man had gone I told the girl that works with me that I could even hear the money being counted she smiled and said.

Madam I can always hear money being counted I thought it was priceless lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had my new aid fitted at home on Saturday by a very professional caring and knowledgeable young man who has turned up early for both visits.
> 
> A new and even noisier word has opened up to me and it's great.
> After the man had gone I told the girl that works with me that I could even hear the money being counted she smiled and said.
> ...


It's like when my wife ordered a new glocometer by phone (she's diabetic ) from an add in al waseet. I was worried because it seemed too cheap but the guy came as preview also early (suprising as he came from Madinat Nisr) and properly explained to her how to use it and gave her his telephone number to call if she has any problems or needs to order any usables.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I had my new aid fitted at home on Saturday by a very professional caring and knowledgeable young man who has turned up early for both visits.
> 
> A new and even noisier word has opened up to me and it's great.
> After the man had gone I told the girl that works with me that I could even hear the money being counted she smiled and said.
> ...


Mabrook!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> Mabrook!


Thank you 

I keep telling the maid to stop shouting lol


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Thank you
> 
> I keep telling the maid to stop shouting lol


At least something works in Egypt congrats.


----------

